# Park Tool Kit or any tool kit



## aldeezy (Nov 27, 2010)

Hello,

I am looking to purchase a Bike tool kit. I don't know too much about the different brands out there, but most shops I've been to seem to use Park Tools. I am trying to learn how to do maintenance to my bike (maintenance like deraileur adjustments, working on hydraulic brakes, take apart the crankset to clean the area well...stuff like that) Maybe become more advanced in time. I was hoping you more experience people here can point me in the right direction on what to purchase or what Park Tool kit to purchase that wouldn't be overkill for this type of stuff. Thanks in Advance everyone!!


----------



## Dad Man Walking (Sep 7, 2004)

Try searching for this on this forum, this question has come up a lot. While I would not go so far as to call it a "consensus answer," a lot of people suggest that the best thing to do is start with some general good-quality mechanics tools (pliers, screwdrivers, sockets and wrenches, things like that) and then add the bike-specific stuff when you need it for a specific job. You'll end up with more versatile set of tools (which you'll use for all sorts of other stuff around the house), and won't be stuck with all sorts of specialty tools that don't have any use for the components you have or the maintenance projects that you choose to tackle.


----------



## wsmac (Sep 5, 2010)

I agree with building up your own tool set.
You don't need to pay premium prices for certain blue tools when you can get serviceable tools for cheaper.

This is especially true when you are just starting out and not sure how far you will go with bike maintenance.

I like Craftsman tools, especially when on sale, because they've always been easy to replace if they broke and I had a Sears close by.

Bike specific tools can be purchased at your LBS or online.
If you have a friendly LBS, they will even give you some tips/advice on using the tools.
You have more options than the blue guys... Pedro's is one (they're Yellow, but they're not chicken!  ), and there are others out there.

Definitely shop around.

I don't recommend the really cheap, China tools for the most part because the super cheap ones sold at the stores that smell like the inside of a goodyear tire are not reliable.
They also are not smooth functioning as often as better tools are.
That said... there are still some decent bargains there... as long as you can stand the off-gassing while you're shopping.

Learn what tools are specific to your bike(s). This will be for the bottom bracket, brakes, etc

Get a good manual... the blue book or the Zinn book are two that I have and refer to when needed. Both books describe the tools you'll need for specific parts/jobs.

Check your LBS to see if they have some loaner tools. It's possible they will have some sort of loaner program for the more specific/expensive tools, but I believe most shops don't go there.


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

Get yourself a nice repair stand if you haven't already. The Feedback Sports Pro-Elite repair stand is a very good one.

I use a cheapo Performance Bike version though.


----------



## Squash (Jul 20, 2003)

I totally agree. A "tool kit" will have tools included that you will either never use, or that are commonly available. 

The only bike specific tools that you will need are those that are not common to anything else. Things like bottom bracket tools (dependent on the type of bb you have), a cassette lock ring tool, and a proper chain tool. Those tools will get you started. As you progress and start doing more, or want to do more, other tools can be purchased as needed.

The rest, screw drivers, sockets, hex head sockets, hex wrenches, torque wrenchs, torx bits for disc brake rotors, etc. Are all common tools and available from many sources. 

All you have to do is think about it and do a little research to find out exactly what you need for your bike. 

The bottom line is, unless you intend to work on many different bikes, both old and new, you simply don't need everything that comes in even the basic "tool kits".

Good Dirt


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

what everyone else said... 
get a basic metric allen/hex key set will do 80% of what you want to start.

something like this from Lowes or Home Depot or what ever hardware store is what I usually recommend for a good basic starter

they are like 4 or 5 bucks..
Shop Task Force 23-Piece Socket Set at Lowes.com


----------



## Boise_pedaler (Mar 7, 2005)

One other thing to keep in mind, bicycle genre name brand tools, such as Park or Pedro's, are typically very expensive, yet poor quality compared to those found at Lowes or Home Depot for less $$.


----------



## Nomzat (Feb 17, 2007)

Here's a kit you should assemble a la carte:

Cone wrenches- Park
Metric allen wrenches- any
3 Way Hex Wrench (2), one 4,5,6mm/one 2,2.5,3mm- Park
P-Handle Hex Wrench Set- Park
Cable and Housing Cutter- Park
Spoke wrenches- Park (black, red, green)
Cassette Lockring Tool- any
GearClean® Brush- Parh
Hammers (2) 1 standard, 1 double head (plastic/rubber)
Needle nosed pliers- any
Wire cutters- any
Metal pick- any
Small wire brush- any
Screw Type Chain Tool- Park
Pedal wrench (15mm and 9/16”)- any
Hacksaw- any
Large crescent wrench- any
Digital calipers- any
Tire levers- any
Repair stand- Park PCS-4 (personal fav.)
Floor pump- Silca
Air compressor (not a must but nice to have w/ presta/stand. heads)
Magnetic parts dish- any
Torx T-25 wrench- any
Truing stand- Park


----------



## aldeezy (Nov 27, 2010)

Hey Thanks for all of the advice!! All the info is definitely pointing me in the direction of saving some moola!! For some reason, it was locked in my head EVERYTHING needed to be "blue." I guess I got caught in the moment. Thanks again everyone!!


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

Nomzat said:


> Here's a kit you should assemble a la carte:
> 
> Cone wrenches- Park
> Metric allen wrenches- any
> ...


pass on park cable cutters. bondhus allen/hex. pedros tire levers. snap on picks. channellock wire cutters and needle nose


----------



## Hardtail 355 (Oct 19, 2011)

Bottomline you get what you pay for when it comes to tools! If you go cheap, you end up replacing them at some point bc they break or fail.

I have a mix of Park Tools and Craftsman. Mainly because I work on everything; bikes, cars/trucks or anything that I can wrench on!

But yes, Park Tools are pretty much the standard with MTBs. Nashbar offers a nice product for the buck with MTB tools.


----------



## racerx81 (Dec 15, 2011)

i just received a "spin doctor" bike tool kit for christmas. dont know how much it was but she said she got it at performance bike. has everything you'd need to take apart, re-build, or add on any part to your bike. feels sturdy and looks great. i cant wait to use them. good luck with your search and props to all you fellow diy mechanics out there.


----------



## Hardtail 355 (Oct 19, 2011)

I just got the Park Tool Advanced Mechanic set for the holidays...............i love it so far, I used out on a ride yesterday!

I came in its own tool box and it fits behind the seat of my 87 S10 :bang:


----------



## mitzikatzi (Sep 9, 2008)

The Park Tool Advanced Mechanic Tool Kit - AK-37 can be had for about $210 on Amazon. That is a good deal IMHO


----------



## Hardtail 355 (Oct 19, 2011)

mitzikatzi said:


> The Park Tool Advanced Mechanic Tool Kit - AK-37 can be had for about $210 on Amazon. That is a good deal IMHO


Your right on the money!

The wifey scored mine for $207!


----------



## Careby (Nov 27, 2011)

I made a list of the tools I had an immediate need for, and compared it with what comes in the Park AK-37 kit. The kit was a better deal for me than buying what I needed separately, and I got all the other tools in it "free". A few of which I didn't plan to buy, but now use all the time. Of course there were a few items not in the kit, and that list grows and grows...


----------

